# I know it's a little late but....My Party from 2015!!



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a fun time!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks awesome! It really is so much fun to host a Halloween party, a lot of work, but oh so much fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

TFS, looks like fun. I love your Fates cards!!! I am doing a fortune teller portion of my Haunt and those would be cool. Nice graphic.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome costume - you look amazing! Love your invites too. I think the Frankenstein dip is my favourite part.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I almost forgot to post this as well! I made little trophies for a costume contest I had as well! I had people vote and the one with the most votes got the first prize and so on. I ended up winning second place! Woo!  







I made them by just buying a garland at the dollar store with little skeletons hanging on them and then gluing them in the positions on the little wooden stands which I bought at Hobby Lobby on sale. Then I just spray painted the whole thing.

I also had a gift basket for the first place winner which I didn't get a pic of unfortunately but it had things in it like candy, some skull shot glasses, a fancy caramel apple, a Gremlin's DVD and some little alcohol bottles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Man, I wish our friends would do halloween parties. Even if they didn't come out half as nice as yours and others I've seen! 

Your costume and makeup looked fab. I simply love your buffet spread. What did you use to make Frankie appear in the artichoke dip? Can't figure out what is on top that creates the dark portion. Very cool. Truffles...ooh looks like some black urchins or something. Really, everything including your invites are terrific. Love the choice of fonts even. 

BTW the photo attachment above -- not seeing.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Man, I wish our friends would do halloween parties. Even if they didn't come out half as nice as yours and others I've seen!
> 
> Your costume and makeup looked fab. I simply love your buffet spread. What did you use to make Frankie appear in the artichoke dip? Can't figure out what is on top that creates the dark portion. Very cool. Truffles...ooh looks like some black urchins or something. Really, everything including your invites are terrific. Love the choice of fonts even.


I basically made two separate dips. The background is an artichoke dip and the green Frankie is a spinach dip. The dark parts are crumbled up blue tortilla chips! I used a stencil to put them on 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW the photo attachment above -- not seeing.


Tried to fix the pic above. Hope it works now


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

These are great pictures. It looks like your party was very successful too. I love the invitations and your fate cards are fantastic, I love that idea.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

O.k. so I know I keep posting but I found some of the favors I made that were left over from the party so I took some pics of them!

The coffins I bought at Michaels on sale and then I bought little bottles from the liquor store that ended up fitting in them perfectly! I then got some spooky ribbon and tied around them. The tags I made on the computer and had what was inside each one. I put about two of them in the first prize gift basket too.













_(My kitty, Wednesday, got in one of the pictures. She always has to be in the way!)_ 

Here's the inside!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Great job on your first party!!!


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, fantastic party! Looks like everyone had a great time! Love the Mummy Veggie Dip


----------

